# Sore eye please help



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I have just picked pushca up from her dog minder and I have noticed her eye is a little blood shot, and there is crusts around her eye. She keeps kind of rubbing that side of her face along the floor so it obviously is itchy.
She is fine in herself bounding around so should i do anything before I can get to the vet tmr please?
I vaguely remember from last year someone having great home made advice but cannot for the life of me remember
Thankyou all so much


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I know that some people use optrex eye drops..
But for immediate relief cold tea can help, using cotton wool wipe front to back quite wet so that it flushes out the eye - make sure you don't use same piece of cotton wool on both eyes.
You can use tea as often as needed.
Try to distract her from rubbing her eyes as they will get more irritated.
If they still have a yellowy discharge tomorrow I would be inclined to pop her into the vets and get some proper antisceptic eye cream stuff that you squeeze into the eye.
Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow had this a few days ago. We boiled the kettle and made up a salt bath (small amount of salt in a small dish with the boiled water) let it cool and then used cotton wool as Von suggests. Not heard of using tea before, just regular tea? I used to use chamomile tea bags on my healing ear piercings (along with salt baths). Willows cleared up the next day and has been fine since  good luck!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry not Von! As Marzi suggests!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Regular tea - we used it all the time in Kenya. 
Obviously it needs to be cool and you make tea with boiling water, I believe that it has a very mild antisceptic quality.
Salt water, as Lozzie suggests, is good too and what I always use to flush out cuts with.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thankyou guys. It just looks red now but I will get her home and get the tea on xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Don't hang around if its doesn't improve soon. I dont mean to be alarmist but unknown to me Bonnie pierced her cornea on a thorn and only showed mild discomfort and a bloodshot eye. She had to have an emergency operation.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Don't hang around if its doesn't improve soon. I dont mean to be alarmist but unknown to me Bonnie pierced her cornea on a thorn and only showed mild discomfort and a bloodshot eye. She had to have an emergency operation.


Thankyou we are off to the vet now as it still is red. Bless her


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hope it goes well, you can't be too careful with eyes.


----------

